# My Thein Top Hat



## jg2259

Well, I'm finally getting closer to finishing my Thein TopHat separator. I was really intimidaded at the thought of building this, and was just going to build a regular Thein Baffle, but was concerned about losing capacity in the can. 
Before I took on this project, I built a Thein baffle in a 5 gallon bucket for my Rigid Shop Vac. I wish I would have built the top hat for it instead, but it does work very well.
I don


----------



## jg2259

Right now the top is clamped and waiting for the glue to dry. My only concern is, after I run my 5" snap lock duct, how I'm going to change from 5" snap lock to 4" S & D pipe, then to 4" dust collector pipe and fittings.
Does anyone have a solution and could possibly inform me of what to use, manufacturer, where to purchase and maybe even part numbers?


----------



## MasterSplinter

Very nice job. Can u get a reducer from woodcraft 5 to 4.


----------



## tvman44

Nice job, I took the easy route and built mine in a old 16 gal. shop vac and threw away the old top with burned out motor. Works pretty good.


----------



## MT Stringer

MasterSplinter said:


> Very nice job. Can u get a reducer from woodcraft 5 to 4.


I have tried both the Rockler (Dust Right) and the one sold by Woodcraft. They don't fit my stuff. Wasted money for me.


----------



## jg2259

Thanks guys,

Yea, I don't think anyone makes an adapter that is specifically made to convert from snap lock metal to pvc. And I also didn't realize that 4"Ss & D pipe is not the same as 4" DC pipe. I think this is going to be a nightmare when I finally start installing the ductwork and try to convert down.


----------



## MasterSplinter

If you have some flashing or more D tubing. Try making your own and seal the seam.


----------



## thegrgyle

*This is what I found to help me.....*

First of all, Bravo on the Topper. You will love the fact that you have all that additional space in your can. It looks like you have done a wonderful job.

Here are some things I found to help me with connections:

Download this PDF of Fernco couplings. Then look between pages 14-16 in it to find a coupling to fit your 5" duct on one end and whatever pipe you want to connect it to. It would be best if you knew the OD (outside diameter) of the pipes before you look on that chart. IF you get confused, just tell me the OD's of the pipes you want to connect, and I will locate what you need.

Once you find the model number that fits your needs, then do a search online for that coupling and order it. I found the ones I needed at a place called Wholesale plumbing supply. They were great, cheap, and I got my couplings in a few days. I got 2 couplings shipped to my house for $16. There were a bunch of sites that wanted to charge me that much for just one.

I run 4" S&D to alot of my stuff, and I use a fitting that I got from menards that is labeled as "3x4 DWV to sewer coupling" on my receipt. I then can clamp on my 4" flex hose to that coupling with ease.

Hope this helps....


----------



## jg2259

Thanks so much for that link. Would you happen to know where I might find reasonably priced 5" x 4" x 4" snap lock pipe wyes. None of the home centers carry eyes and only a fee carry tees. From what I've read, I don't want tees in my system because of the turbulence they create.
I have been searching all over for wyes and have found some, but the prices are ridiculous. Between $20 and $40 for a


----------



## jg2259

For a wye and the metal wyes from places like PSI and others are even more for spiral heavy gauge fittings. I just want 26ga or 28ga wyes for a reasonable price. 
I've gone to some plumbing and heating supply stores, who won't even sell to an individual.
I think I got myself into something that is going to cost me alot of money by going with 5" snap lock instead of 4" S & D, but from all I read, bigger is better. Besides, that is what the intake size is on my HF 2hp DC.
Sometimes doing too much research, and wanting only the best, isn't a good thing. I see many experienced woodworkers on this, and other forums, who I could never even hope to be as talented as, have 4" systems, modest size shops, and sub par machines, turn out the most beautiful pieces that I have ever seen. 
I just get carried away sometimes, thinking more and better equipment will make me a better woodworker.
Nuff said


----------



## thegrgyle

jg2259 said:


> Thanks so much for that link. Would you happen to know where I might find reasonably priced 5" x 4" x 4" snap lock pipe wyes. None of the home centers carry eyes and only a fee carry tees. From what I've read, I don't want tees in my system because of the turbulence they create.
> I have been searching all over for wyes and have found some, but the prices are ridiculous. Between $20 and $40 for a


You could make them yourself, using the straight pipe. Go to this link, and enter in the dimensions of the pipe sizes you want to use. Then print out the pages, and take special care to tape them together aligning the alignment marks in the corners. Cut along the pattern line, and then trace the patterns on to the flattened out sections of pipe. If you are using metal, then make sure to leave some "tabs" to fasten the parts together with. its better to have too many tabs than not enough, you can always cut them off. I would cut out the branch first, making sure to leave a few tabs, and then snap it together, and put it on the main, and then trace its profile out with a marker, again marking some tabs. Then cut the whole out, and fasten the two together with rivets, from the inside out. You could use screws too. Then seal the edges with duct sealer, or caulk if you can't get duct sealer. 

If you would like, I could post a thread on how to do this with pics.... Let me know.


----------



## Shop Dad

First of all JG the top hat is looking great. I need to do one of these and it's helpful to see how others approach it. 

Fabian you are a font of knowledge! Great info here. Always seems to be a challenge unless you buy the expensive stuff. This is really useful.


----------



## jg2259

Thanks for the info thegrgyle, I may have to go that direction and I appreciate that you will help me if I do decide to make my own. 
And thanks Shopdad. It turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## Bob Willing

I really like your idea of kirfing the plywood, Did you use a laminate to make the inside smoother? I am thinking about making the same top hat and an glad I saw your concept. I think I will use PVC pipe rather than galvanized.


----------



## thegrgyle

Shop Dad said:


> Fabian you are a font of knowledge! Great info here. Always seems to be a challenge unless you buy the expensive stuff. This is really useful.


 
Aw, heck, I'm just glad I can contribute to this awesome forum. I actually just finished my thein topper, in a different manner. I will post in a different thread, but I am basically doing the same stuff as the OP.


----------



## jg2259

I used 1/8" hardboard over the plywood to obtain the smooth surface. I had one heck of a time cutting the opening for the duct because at first, I cut the opening in the hardboard, and when I tried to bend the hardboard into a circle as I was placing it in, it kept snapping because of the weak 1/4" that remained above and below the duct. That is when I decided to put the 1/4" ply wood pieces in the opening to complete the circle and give it some stability.


----------



## thegrgyle

I finally am getting around to start making my custom WYE fittings, and posted a thread here.


Just thought you might want to know. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob Willing

You may want to check this out http://www.jpthien.com/smf/index.php?topic=828.30 and pay attention to the air straightener part of the discussion. This is Thien forum.


----------



## Bob Willing

I was in ACE and HD yesterday and they have 5/6 and 4/5 snap lock pipe adaptors. I think they were around $7 to 8.00 each.


----------



## Bob Willing

I forgot to ask how wide is your slot that allows to chips to go into the trash can. Did you make the slot 240 degrees?


----------



## jg2259

The slot in my top hat separator is 1 1/2". I have seen people make theirs anywhere between 1 1/4" to 2 1/2". When I built it 1 1/2" just looked right to me, so that is what I made it. If it's too small, I can always enlarge it. If it's to wide, well, my tuff luck. I haven't connected it up yet because I am still trying to design my ductwork, and I am still researching on where to find the best prices for 5" sheet metal wyes. I also need to find out who sells a 5" sheet metal to 4" pvc adapter.

My slot is 240 degrees.


----------

